# BALL HEAD WAR CLUB



## Buga

Ihave a reali nice block of black locust burl that screams " make a war club from me",so I listen to her




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Thanx for watching

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 23 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD

Very cool!

Reminds me of the ebony war club someone donated to one of the auctions a while back


----------



## Tony

That is way cool!



DKMD said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Reminds me of the ebony war club someone donated to one of the auctions a while back



That's what I thought of too Doc! Tony


----------



## Blueglass

Ouch!


----------



## ironman123

It told you the right thing. That is awesome.


----------



## gman2431

DKMD said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Reminds me of the ebony war club someone donated to one of the auctions a while back



Kazuma did and its sitting in my bedroom. Lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam

I would carve my name on there in reverse. Then when I club someone over the head, it would leave a scar with my name.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

That is awesome looking. It looks like a brain at the end!


----------



## barry richardson

Perfect piece of wood for a club! It's a beauty!


----------



## robert flynt

Native American Ancestor made a war club similar to that. ebcgs, sorry my dog dog typed some letters because he wanted me to stop typing and rub her belly. She paws the key board when she wants attention .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

robert flynt said:


> Native American Ancestor made a war club similar to that. ebcgs, sorry my dog dog typed some letters because he wanted me to stop typing and rub her belly. She paws the key board when she wants attention .


@Tclem does that to himself sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Native American Ancestor made a war club similar to that. ebcgs, sorry my dog dog typed some letters because he wanted me to stop typing and rub her belly. She paws the key board when she wants attention .


"He wanted me ....run her belly". He/she dog?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> @Tclem does that to himself sometimes.


You just jealous because the thread title made you think of yourself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

That's bad ass. Reminds me of a serpent head.


----------



## robert flynt

Needs to drill it and put a short metal spike in the middle, talking about lethal!! I love the looks of it as is!


----------



## Nature Man

That's just plain wicked! Lot bigger than I initially thought. Chuck


----------



## Buga

Thanx guys on your kind comments

War club no.2 waiting a day light for photo seasion

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen

Awesome ,you listen well to the wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buga

Here is the third club so far ,This one have burl on the handle realy special piece of club


 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 




Thanx for watching 
Regards,
Dario

Reactions: Way Cool 11


----------



## Kevin

Wayyyyyyy cool. My favorite one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JohnF

Love that axe style handle on that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody

I like the ones that have the little round peg carved right from the ball. A 3/8" hole punched in your skull and it's lights out permanently. I saw a nice one once that had an eagle foot with claws holding the ball. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Very nice!!! I gots to make me one!!!!


----------



## Adam Fausch

Cool. Was in Tanzania recently and the Maasaii sell a similar thin in their little stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Gorgeous wood!


----------



## WoodBurningMan

It is very very cool , I need one of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

What for?? :D


----------



## WoodBurningMan

Strider said:


> What for?? :D


Just to have and look at of course .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Strider

Oh, ok in that case ;D


----------

